# Last time all my fishes died



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi, I used to keep an aquarium but unfortunately all my fishes started dying one by one. I had no clue about how to save them so I gave up.

I am starting allover again with a new aquarium.

What should I do to stop the fishes from dying ?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Look up the nitrogen cycle, it's about cycling your fish tank properly. What size tank are you going to have, and what fish are you wanting to keep?


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Manafel said:


> Look up the nitrogen cycle, it's about cycling your fish tank properly. What size tank are you going to have, and what fish are you wanting to keep?


I have placed an order at the fish store. The is 18 length, 18 Height & 12 Depth.

I will be keeping ordinary fishes like Red Molly, Black Molly, Kissing gourami.

What is nitrogen cycle ?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

read this article:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd advise against the gourami. Kissers are big and mean. It would be too large for such a tank and would attack the other fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, kissing gourami are not suited for tanks. The little fishes you find in the stores are mere little babies. The nitrogen cycle link above is very helpful. Make sure when picking out fish they are healthy looking, no clamped fins, so spots or discolorations, sores ect. Eyes should be clear and not cloudy looking and healthy gill movement, not heavy breathing.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would hold off on any fish until you understand the nitrogen cycle completely! When you have set up your tank and are ready to buy fish, stop and research some more before you buy any. Study compatibility of fish and check their adult size in relationship to your tank so you don't make stocking mistakes.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay no kissing gourami then. I guess I will change 80% of the water each week. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Which one is better food for the fishes ? Dry food or Worms ?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would say that 80% water changes are not necessary. You would be fine in the 30% - 50% range. 

As for the best food, there isn't really any one "best food". You want a high quality flake food as their main diet and then you want a treat like blood worms once or twice a week. This gives variety in their diet which is healthier for the fish. I would also suggest skipping 1 - 2 days of feeding as in a natural environment fish do not eat every day and it will help to simulate their natural environment which will in turn aid in the health of the fish.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You need to read. Worms are great for meat eaters, but not for plant feeders. If you want mollies and kissing gouramis (an 18 inch, 2 pound fish!) you don't feed worms as they don't eat them much. You can give them digestive problems with low fiber meaty foods, as they are well known herbivores (plant eaters).

You have to read up on every species you want to keep. You have to know their eventual adult size (scratch the gourami from your list), the size of tank they need, what they eat, what temperature they like, what water hardness and pH are ideal, if they are territorial or not, if they are shoaling fish or loners and what level of the tank they like to feed at.

If you don't know the answers to all of those questions, don't buy the fish. You need that info to put together a community that will be fun to keep. 

Combine that with learning the nitrogen cycle, having a reasonable number of fish in the tank and having patience as you stock, and you will have great success. All you need is a couple of good aquarium books from the library or the bookstore, a cup of tea or coffee, an armchair and a couple of relaxing hours of learning. That's the best start.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

80% is a bit too much for waterchanges, you should only need 50% at the most.

I suggest after you read up and understand the nitrogen cycle go read this: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html While you are working on the fishless cycle, think about the kind of tank you want, planted or not, community or species only, and so on. Once you decide on this, research some fishes that would fit the category. Then read read and read some more. While reading up on them you will learn the best types of food tank mates housing and so on. Can never read too much lol


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

The test kits those are mentioned in those articles are not available here in India. Therefore I got no choice but to change 50% of the water & hope for the best.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

you can order the test kits online. any liquid test kit should be sufficient. there are strip tests, but they are known to be inaccurate.


----------

